# RP modern horror at Shadows of Night!



## KB-to-tha-BT (Feb 19, 2010)

Weâ€™re an original PBP-RPG thatâ€™s been around for quite some time. We tend to shut down around the holidays and open in spring, so weâ€™ve had all sorts of different players and characters, some who have stayed with us throughout all our closing and re-opening. 

Weâ€™re chill, love to chat, and just want to RP some modern horror. Vampires, werewolves, demons, shifters, gargoylesâ€¦you name it, we have it. ;3

Give us a looksee and check if we look like somethinâ€™ youâ€™d like to join. Be sure to read the info at the bottom. Thereâ€™s some important stuff mentioned. ^^

Basic premise is as follows:

***

Grensvale, New Jersey is a strange city. Or at least...some people say. What had once been a small, east coast hunter's town turned into a bustling metropolis almost overnight; and is still expanding.

But it is a strange place, even some tourists say. Constantly whispering of a gothic flavor, the presence of Shadows Isle, a popular Halloween themed amusement park, always a constant influence upon the town. Goth punks, rockers and youth from all over the country flock to Grensvale to witness it all, the street fairs and themed clubs, the vampire freaks who paint their faces white and don fake fangs; and all the while the locals who had lived there for years grimace and groan in complaint at the odd crowd the city now draws in. All because of one, little theme park.

But all is not smoke and mirrors in the bustling city, just as not all is fake fangs, tattoos and piercings. There are many executives and business moguls who use Grensvale as a front now. It is expanding every day, it's Downtown district fit for any millionaire to getaway to. Not to mention the shady business dealings that go on under the residents' noses...

But it's not all this people think the city is strange for...Shadows Isle is nothing compared to the strange attacks in the woodlands and the bodies found dead, drained of blood. Are the cougars and bears of the east coast wilderness truly just out of control? Or is there something else lurking in the forest darkness?

What if those attractive businessmen were more than they seemed? Those limber street performers hiding secrets no one could guess?

What exactly is going on in Grensvale? The police should be able to handle the city's security but...it seems every day something new appears. Something odd, something unexplainable, something...

Absolutely insane.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Shadows of night is an original PBP-RPG, 18+ and over only, no underage players allowed for reasons of content. We are player driven, character-oriented and easy to join. ^^, Pop me an e-mail for questions or concerns: fleech_hunter@live.com

Otherwise pop on by and see us: http://z10.invisionfree.com/UL_Shadows_of_Night/index.php?act=idx

Don't forget the Cbox! We're friendly and we don't bite, so introduce yourself and get to know the other players. 

Since we just re-opened, activity is low to null, though a handful of my old members have once again returned and some of them have their old characters, so chances are some RPing will commence shortly of some sort. lol ^^

But really, weâ€™re about fun at SoN. Players who enjoy modern and gothic horror, love to write and socialize and just have a good time. No elitists, no drama, just a good, happy time. lol, We donâ€™t take kindly to pretentious â€œadvancedâ€ writers or melodramatic teenagers (or people in general, lol), so we do our best to remain chill and easy to join. If youâ€™re looking for a one-account RP with friendly gamers who can spell but donâ€™t require you to write a novelette for every postâ€¦then you should definitely check us out. lol ^^


----------

